# Suche: Tiefpass für PWM>Analogsignal



## jo_bur (18 Juli 2006)

ich suche nach einer preisgünstigen Lösung zur Ansteuerung von FU's mit 0..10V Steureingang per Digitalausgang.
Würde hierzu einfach einen Digitalausgang mit PWM (10ms min. Einschaltdauer) ausgeben und über einen Tiefpass glätten. Schnelle Änderungen des Stellsignales sind nicht notwendig.
Meine Frage: habt ihr bereits ähnliches im Einsatz ? gibt es einen Hersteller von Tiefpässen für  den praktikablen Einsatz im Schaltschrank ?

Danke, Jo


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (18 Juli 2006)

Hallo Joseph,

ich weis zwar nicht, warum du nen PWM Ausgang zur V - Einstellung nehmen willst und halte es für Blödsinn, aber die Lösung ist IMHO günstig, da ohne zusätzlichen Aufwand, zu haben:

Stell einfach die Rampen im Umrichter flach genug ein und gib dein PWM - Signal auf einen Binären Sollwerteingang, dessen Sollwert auf fmax im Umrichter Eingestellt ist.
Die Umrichterrampe ist nun der "Tiefpass".

Wenn der PWM nun pulst, wird abhängig von der Impulsdauer und der Pausendauer der Umrichter eine Geschwindigkeit einstellen.

Zwar "schwankt" die Drehzahl immer etwas, aber bei flachen Rampen sollte das in erträglichem Rahmen bleiben.

Ansonsten:

Ein Tiefpas ist nichts anderes als ein R-C Glied.
Das kann man sich für ein paar Pfennig selber zusammenlöten.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (18 Juli 2006)

Bei http://www.rinck-electronic.de/rinck2001/MainFS1.htm gibt es einen solchen Messumformer "NP-1xPWM24V.1x10V" und "NP-2xPWM24V.2x10V". FU's kann man in der Regel auch mit "AUF"- und "AB"-Signalen ansteuern, falls es zu deiner Anwendung passt.

Gruß, Onkel


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (18 Juli 2006)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:
			
		

> FU's kann man in der Regel auch mit "AUF"- und "AB"-Signalen ansteuern, falls es zu deiner Anwendung passt.
> Gruß, Onkel



Ja genau, Stichwort "Motorpoti".

Allerdings muss dann eine entsprechende Rückführung vorgesehen sein, weil die SPS sonst nicht "wissen" kann, wie weit der Stellwert aufgedreht ist.

Bei PWM kann die SPS zwischen 0 - 100% einstellen.

Beim Motorpoti ist das etwas schwieriger, man muss schon den Istwert berücksichtigen.


----------



## jo_bur (19 Juli 2006)

Erst einmal Danke für eure fundierten Beiträge ! Die Idee mit dem Binäreingang ist auf jeden Fall einen Versuch wert. Wir setzen den Combimaster ein - dieser hat (wie MM auch)  3 binäre Eingänge. Man könnte hiermit ggf. 7 Fixdrehzahlen abdecken und in den Zwischenbereichen PWM fahren. 
Falls die  Drehzahlschwankungen dennoch zu gross sind ist der Wandler - falls Preis <100€  eine Alternative. 
Wir werden Versuche machen und euch rückmelden.
Zum Hintergrung: wir machen Kleinserien und suchen nach jedem Einsparpotential. Gerade Analog E/As sind ein echter Preistreiber !


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (19 Juli 2006)

Was für ne CPU ist es denn ?
Die 300er C - CPUen haben schon digitale und analoge E/A on board,
das könnte sich lohnen.


----------



## MSB (19 Juli 2006)

> Allerdings muss dann eine entsprechende Rückführung vorgesehen sein, weil die SPS sonst nicht "wissen" kann, wie weit der Stellwert aufgedreht ist.



Warum eigentlich nicht?
Eigentlich könnte man doch da was in der Richtung des Siemens FB42 machen,
(den PID für integrierende Stellglieder),
der weiß ja auch ungefähr für die Zeit die er Auf oder Zu angesteuert hat
wo das Stellglied steht, ohne direkte Rückmeldung

Mfg


----------



## jo_bur (19 Juli 2006)

Nein, wir sind keine Siemensianer - fahren dezentral via X2X Bus (B&R PowerPanel 200, B&R X20 Peripherie)


----------



## MSB (19 Juli 2006)

Tut in dem Fall auch nichts zur Sache ob Siemensianer oder nicht,
hier geht es mehr ums Grundprinzip.
Egal wo du das dann umsetzt ob B&R Mitsubishi AB oder Hinz und Kunz.


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (19 Juli 2006)

MSB schrieb:
			
		

> Tut in dem Fall auch nichts zur Sache ob Siemensianer oder nicht,
> hier geht es mehr ums Grundprinzip.
> Egal wo du das dann umsetzt ob B&R Mitsubishi AB oder Hinz und Kunz.



@MSB:

Jos Antwort galt wohl mir hinsichtlich der C-CPU, nicht dir hinsichtlich Regler mit unstetigem    Stellglied.


----------



## jo_bur (19 Juli 2006)

MSB schrieb:
			
		

> Tut in dem Fall auch nichts zur Sache ob Siemensianer oder nicht,
> hier geht es mehr ums Grundprinzip.
> Egal wo du das dann umsetzt ob B&R Mitsubishi AB oder Hinz und Kunz.



hallo MSB: Meine Antwort galt dem vorherigen Beitrag und sollte keinesfalls deinen Beitrag werten - jeder SPSler kocht doch mit Wasser, der eine wärmer und der andere kälter.
Zu deinem Vorschlag: das Hauptproblem bei +/- ohne Rückmeldung ist die notwendige Initialisierung nach Hauptschalter ein und  bei Fehlermeldung des FU's. Ansonsten kann man sicher bei bekanntem df/dt eine Zeit für Sollwertsprünge berechnen und die entspr. DAs schalten.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (19 Juli 2006)

jo_bur schrieb:
			
		

> ...Falls die Drehzahlschwankungen dennoch zu gross sind ist der Wandler - falls Preis <100€ eine Alternative.


 
Für 100€ bekommst du schon drei Stück des o.g. einkanaligen Wandlers. Abzüglich der Provision an mich, bleiben dir immerhin noch zwei  .


Gruß, Onkel


----------

